# are indoor training leads worth it???



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

am considering getting an indoor training lead for lexie to try and stop her jumping up on taking stuff from worktops and general bold behaviour that nothing else seems to work for. but i reckon if its trailing behind her in the house she will just eat it??? any experience??? shes a 10mth old beagle who will eat/chew everything she gets her paws on!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My friend who has a staffy had a wire/metal one of these because he chewed thru all the others! It was nearly impossible to get him in from the garden unless he is wearning the lead, when he had it on he would trot straight in! He is alot better now. It also helped when he and the springer got too rough with each other. It just made him think twice about being stubborn and misbehaving because he could be caught, and made to stop, he couldnt just run away!

*Heidi*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> am considering getting an indoor training lead for lexie to try and stop her jumping up on taking stuff from worktops and general bold behaviour that nothing else seems to work for. but i reckon if its trailing behind her in the house she will just eat it??? any experience??? shes a 10mth old beagle who will eat/chew everything she gets her paws on!


I've never used one but I can see the usefulness. You can get her away from things quickly without have to grab her collar, which can be confrontational and build up her frustration, making her snap. If you don't want her on the worktop, the best way is to make sure there is nothing up there to tempt her.

The lead doesn't have to be long, just long enough for you to have something to hold on to.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

lexie2010 said:


> am considering getting an indoor training lead for lexie to try and stop her jumping up on taking stuff from worktops and general bold behaviour that nothing else seems to work for. but i reckon if its trailing behind her in the house she will just eat it??? any experience??? shes a 10mth old beagle who will eat/chew everything she gets her paws on!


I can see how that would work if you are following her around all the time but TBH the best way to ensure she doesn't counter-surf is to not leave anything up there and restrict access to areas where she can counter-surf. Set her up to succeed and avoid rehearsal and reinforcement of the behaviour


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

we dont leave stuff on the worktop unless we are actually doing something with it but shes incredibly nosey and likes to have a look into the sink and see if there is anything she can steal!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> we dont leave stuff on the worktop unless we are actually doing something with it but shes incredibly nosey and likes to have a look into the sink and see if there is anything she can steal!


My Ferdie is terrible for stealing stuff off the worktop, and being as he is taller than me on his hind legs, there is nothing he can't reach! I have always in the past been able to nip this in the bud with my other dogs, and they don't do it any more (just a sharp no is all it took) but Ferdie - no chance. It is not only food that he takes, though. He once took my glasses out into the garden, and I had to go out without them because I couldn't find them anywhere till my son found them in the middle of the lawn. Another time I find my tube of solvite out there.

My son brings his dirty cups down and puts them on the worktop and Ferdie will go out, help himself to one and bring it into the lounge, lick it out, then go get another one. He once stole a gammon steak right out of the frying pan whilst I wasn't looking.

I can't pretend to know what else to try, because as I say it is not just edible things he takes, but I don't let it bother me too much or I would go nuts.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

well i invested (ok it was £3!) in an indoor training lead and it has been on her 4 10mins and she has nearly eaten it through despite me soaking the bit she was chewing on in tabasco (she seems to enjoy the taste of all the so-called chew deterents!!!)


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

can't offer you advice regarding the training lead,but just wanted to share our alfs latest chewfest,it was the seat belt out of my oh landcruiser,he has actually chewed right through it and then removed a piece,I know cos I found it sicked up in his crate!So if he can chew through that,I doubt your training lead will last long(do you think it is a beagle thing?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Would you not normally just use a long line? I did this! the idea that I could stand on the line when I needed her (my youngest) attention!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you tried white vinegar? I rub it periodically on our fabric chairs, our Biscuit hates the smell even more than the taste. At the training program we took they said to buy jarred jalapeno peppers and use the juice/brine, apparently it doesn't stain and they said it was the best chewing deterrent. They did their own study in a house that was due to be gutted. I don't know if you can buy it over there though.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> well i invested (ok it was £3!) in an indoor training lead and it has been on her 4 10mins and she has nearly eaten it through despite me soaking the bit she was chewing on in tabasco (she seems to enjoy the taste of all the so-called chew deterents!!!)


English mustard does the trick I reckon. Tabasco's for babies anyway


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

You can get very light steel ones.


----------

